# FR Demo at USPCA PD Trial



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

*Here is a video of Vulcain working at a demo we did for USPCA Region 15 hosted by Galloway Township PD May 2010. Thanks Jake for your help in the suit! Special thanks to Jeanne Carlisle of Galloway Twp. for putting the video together and sending it to me and for using Stevie Ray for the music! 
Enjoy!
*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITVATZVbbWo

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Props to Jake! He was fairly new in the suit when that video was taking and Vulcain isn't the easiest!


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Good video.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I really like watching Vulcain. I like hanging around with the little attention whore as well.

Nice video. Great dog.


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

Not to terrible for only being in the suit for less than a month. That flee attack hurt. Shoulder was messed up for a week. Thanks again for Rick bringing me along. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Jake Brandyberry said:


> Not to terrible for only being in the suit for less than a month. That flee attack hurt. Shoulder was messed up for a week. Thanks again for Rick bringing me along. It was a lot of fun.


Jake, you the one that worked my Bouv? If so, good work in the video, I think you were just starting decoy work when you worked GloK


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice dog and nice decoy work.


----------



## Lloyd Kasakoff (Jun 15, 2008)

Those little French Ring dogs are cute. Now if you could step up to Mondio Ring with that dog one of these days...

USMRA may even let you compete with that puppy one of these days...


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Lloyd Kasakoff said:


> Those little French Ring dogs are cute. Now if you could step up to Mondio Ring with that dog one of these days...
> 
> USMRA may even let you compete with that puppy one of these days...


And for some more comedy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9W76xnAP3dE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Lloyd I just hope you do a little FR again!


----------



## Lloyd Kasakoff (Jun 15, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> And for some more comedy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9W76xnAP3dE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Lloyd I just hope you do a little FR again!


I'm trying, brother - I'm trying. The only trials in my hood are NARA trials and I don't think they'd accept my dogs with ARF books - wait, they may now- or their scores wouldn't count...but they may take my boy with my USMRA book ! 

Talk to Rick


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lloyd Kasakoff said:


> I'm trying, brother - I'm trying. The only trials in my hood are NARA trials and I don't think they'd accept my dogs with ARF books - wait, they may now- or their scores wouldn't count...but they may take my boy with my USMRA book !
> 
> Talk to Rick


Lloyd

NARA is an AWDF member club and definitely should recognize a USMRA (also an AWDF member club) score book


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Kevin I am the one who worked Glok. Hope he is coming along nicely. Cute was the exact word I was thinking of when I was sommersulting through the air on the flee. Now if I would of had some pretty pom-poms in my hand I guess Lloyd would have liked the video.


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Jake Brandyberry said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone. Kevin I am the one who worked Glok. Hope he is coming along nicely. Cute was the exact word I was thinking of when I was sommersulting through the air on the flee. Now if I would of had some pretty pom-poms in my hand I guess Lloyd would have liked the video.


Well, you can show him your new skills, I'll prolly be out there on the 16th. He just another fluffy shitter sport Bouv that doesn't bite hard:twisted:

Good job again!


----------

